# GOOD OLE BOYS, A Love Story-$2.99; Love comes in surprise packages.



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This is the debut novel of Denise Barker (see her four nonfiction e-books, too). 

Holt Ian Seville was the fifth generation to run his family’s major manufacturing company, a favored bachelor within Dallas society, a hunting enthusiast, an avid inventor, having the time of his life.

Geneva “Neva” Tate was a workaholic, an entrepreneur, a fundraiser, a lover of animals, a yoga instructor, enjoying her freedom and privacy.

Who would have thought Holt was ready to settle down?  And that Neva would be the one to win him?  Especially when she was looking for something else.  Not him.  She had her list.  She would not settle. 

Love comes in surprise packages . . . .

Good Ole Boys, a novel
WC ~56,000
19 chapters


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Denise, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas, Hanukkah!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy New Year!  It is going to be a wonderful year, this 2012.  Although I missed my initial deadline to have the prequel to this debut novel of mine uploaded by year-end 2011, there is always January to get it done.  

So, here's wishing everybody a year full of momentum and drive so we reach all our goals, our dreams, with energy enough to imagine greater ones!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good Monday morning, all!  It is drizzling rain in the DFW area today, leftover from last night.  It's nice.  No lightning today that I've seen.  Late evening and into the early morn, I was trying to upload my latest e-book, HOW TO INDIE-PUBLISH, during the flashes in the night sky and wondered if my electricity or internet would break contact before I could get the preview formatted just right.  No disruptions, now awaiting publishing.  So exciting!

I was up very late with this newest edition to my online library, and awakened very early--I guess I was excited to see HOW TO INDIE-PUBLISH live in less than four hours.  It does take a wee bit longer than that.  I'm watchful though so that I can purchase the first copy.

It's an author thing.

Here's to a good week!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've set up my five "get-my-novel-for-free" days within the Amazon KDP Lending Library program for Friday, February 10, 2012 through Tuesday, February 14, 2012 to showcase GOOD OLE BOYS.  Since this debut novel of mine is a love story, it is appropriate to have it featured the four days leading up to plus including Valentine's Day.  It should be a great promotion of my work, a free marketing perk given to me by Amazon KDP, plus free to a new reader base for me.  Sounds like a win-win situation all the way around.  Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning! Hope your Monday started off great. And the rest of your week is up to your expectations. Read a wonderful self-help book entitled _Infinite Possibilities: The Art of Living Your Dreams _by Mike Dooley. If you think you are stuck in a job you hate, read Mike's book. Loved it! Made me with I could write like that--from the heart, deep from the purity of soul.

But, as for my e-books, still working on the Southern e-cookbook (getting closer!) and need a Final Edit on my Prequel to my debut novel, _Good Ole Boys. _Coming soon!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As an author, I have a dream. Many of them. One is that any of my novels (I'm counting the future ones, too) make it into a well-made, well-played movie.

I saw _One for the Money _yesterday. As a fan of Janet Evanovich books, I am an equally avid movie groupie of this, her first installment of the Stephanie Plum, Bounty Hunter, series made for the big screen. Loved it!

Enjoy another new week, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This, my debut novel, goes free for five days leading up to and including Valentine's Day.  Appropriate for a love story, right?  Have a good week, all.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

It's Day Four of the five-day free promo of my debut novel, _Good Ole Boys._ If you've been following my posts on my blog at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com, you already know the stats. For you others, here they are: No downloads from Spain, France or Italy (yet). U.K. free downloads are 240 and U.S. are 1273, both as of 8:11 a.m. (CST) today, Monday, February 13, 2012. I've been addicted to refreshing the data! So exciting to see the "sold" numbers climbing and see my ranks getting higher than ever before. The best rankings to date were on Day Two for _Good Ole Boys_ and are pasted here:

• Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #291 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
•	#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

As of today, Day Four, at 8:58 a.m. (CST), the current ratings are:

• Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #617 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
•	#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

Not bad. And for all the adrenaline filling me throughout each day of this wonderful ride, I crash at night in bed, fast asleep, waking refreshed with my first thoughts on "What are my numbers now?" Exhilarating. I'd tell all Indie authors to do it for the thrills. And it's not over with yet.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm still recovering from my five days of the free campaign held 02.10.12 through 02.14.12 for this, my debut novel, _Good Ole Boys. _Check out my blog at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com for particulars on each of the five days, plus a couple overview postings at the end of that adrenaline-filled ride. Since my car is in the shop today, I'm at home with my wings clipped until about 4:00 p.m. Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The Kindle Exclusive Lending Library period for my debut novel, _Good Ole Boys,_ is coming to a close in mid-March 2012. So that makes the first two weeks of March the final "free" lending period for my book for those Amazon Prime members. Enjoy!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

March 18, 2012 is the end of my three-month exclusive run with Amazon for my debut novel,_ Good Ole Boys._ I used my five free days consecutively up to and including Valentine's Day. All part of the Grand Experiment as I see what works best for me along this wonderful Indie-published journey. You can read about the ride and the results in my posts at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com. Have a great week, all! P.S. Read my "...Like You Are on Vacation" post. It's about mind-set, gratitude, fresh eyes.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My exclusive ninety-days with Amazon's Lending Library is coming to a close: March 19, 2012. I've enjoyed the program and its resident perks. I've blogged about my five free days. All part of the "Grand Experiment" in my Indie-publishing journey. Read all about it (and more) in my blog at http://www.LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com. Have a great week, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Got my first review, from a man, it seems.  Which is great since I've "advertised" my debut novel as a love story.  Would dearly hope to have a general readership--both male and female.

Thanks to my first reviewer!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I fell in love with my characters from this book:  Neva, Holt and Pops.  So much so that Pops is the main character in the prequel.  Still working on it.  Coming soon.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Pinterest is my new love. I've blogged about my characters in _Good Ole Boys _and what actors best fit the imaginary persons I see in my mind. Want to make a Pinterest board on same, as well. What fun it is to be an author in these times! In fact, I'm gonna create new Pinterest boards to collect interesting faces, places, careers to stockpile for future ebooks!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

If you are a _GCB _fan, like I am, then you may enjoy my e-book, _Good Ole Boys. _It also features Texas and guns. And some humor (but not as much as in _GCB_). Yeehaw!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As an Indie-published author, I am trying different marketing ideas to get the word out about my debut novel, _Good Ole Boys. _Today's thought is about guest blogging. I'm not the marketing guru so I'm learning as I go. My other thought is to get up my short story, although I still hesitate, wishing I had a collection of them instead of just the one. Still . . . I'll give it some thought. After all, writing more and more great books is the ultimate self-promo.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Tuesday, all! It's been a nice "chilly" April here in Texas. Are you loving as much as I am the new ABC series _GCB _poking fun at Christians and Texans? My book _Good Ole Boys _is about Texas and Texans but my humor is more sly than Kim Gatlin's. She inspires me to write with more "fun" involved.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you seen Henri 2, Paw de Deux on YouTube yet? Very creative video clip. Reminds me I need to add to my To Do list how to make my own trailers so I can produce one for _Good Ole Boys._ I am not a marketing guru, but my take on the whole (overwhelming) process is, above all, to create your "backlist"--keep writing! Then blogging and Pinterest last longer than a tweet or a FB posting, IMO. So I'll still with the former. And video trailers. I enjoy them, so I hope others do, too. Have a great week, y'all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Watch for _Good Ole Boys: The Prequel _coming soon! While both are standalone novels, Pops is a carry-over character, playing the grandfather to the hero in _Good Ole Boys, _and deserving the spotlight in _The Prequel._


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This is my baby.  My debut novel.  Not the first thing I ever wrote for I have been writing since junior high.  I've just gotten longer with my prose and hopefully a lot better with my story production.  You truly do birth your dreams, like an infant, when you create a tale.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

_Good Ole Boys _is my debut e-novel. My baby. I've written others to The End, but this was the first one, cleaned up and ready to present to the world. Now, I'm working on its prequel, my 2011 NaNo project. As a starving artist, I am also struggling to create my cover, a Manga caricature of my main characters. If all else fails, I may try bartering--some copyediting time for a real artist's work. Wish me luck!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love that our ebooks remain forever, not a mere month on a physical shelf. I an Indie "lifer"--I just cannot conceive of another way more perfect for me. And although I've written other novels, and this wasn't my first one through to _The End,_ it has a special place in my heart and I see _Good Ole Boys_ as one of my favorites, even as I write more.

Create. Enjoy. Relax.

Yes, I have my goals, but I want to be supremely aware of the wonderful opportunity I have as an author--to work for myself, at home (or at the beach or even at a space station, in reality or only in my imagination). I'm reminding myself of these perks and benefits while I'm working toward checking one more project off my To Do list. Have a good week (and weekend), all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My prequel to this debut novel of mine is getting a Final Edit. But as tortuous as that can be alone, I've more angst about what to title it. _Good Ole Boys: The Prequel _is the working title. And since it is a standalone novel, separated by two generation from the originating story, I hesitate to name it _Good Ole Boys: Pops's Story. _Especially with the correct (check out CMS), but odd, singular possessive construction of a proper noun ending in _S_.

It'll be released soon and you'll see what I finally decided on.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm an All-Indie author. Wouldn't change a thing. I so appreciate Amazon for being there for us Indies, setting the bar for other online stores. I know Amazon was indirectly responsible for the new avenues opening up to authors which brings more royalties, less fees. So I've been learning the new rules for uploading _Good Ole Boys _at these new places. It's all a learning experience, but quite fun. To be an Indie in these times is a rush!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

_Good Ole Boys_ is my debut, my baby. Although I've written other full-length novels, this was my first published fiction. So it remains special to me. In the Indie-publishing world, it is a little scary to put your baby out there in the big world. It's a huge step. Take it. Breathe an exhaling sigh. You did it! YOU ARE PUBLISHED! Celebrate another milestone.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Just in time for the Fourth of July, why not pick up an e-book for your summertime reading?  E-readers are amazing.  I remember carrying physical books around school--not that I don't love a book I can hold in my hand--but who can carry around hundreds so easily?  Just amazing.  Enjoy your holiday, everyone, and take time to read a good book.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not a marketing genius, but I gather a few good ideas from my reading. I'm loving loglines (movies)/taglines (books). Added one to my short story (_Home is a feeling, not a place_). If I could edit my professional cover art for _Good Ole Boys,_ I'd add one on the cover that read _Love comes in surprise packages . . . _. These great one-liners can be used as the hook line to open your book, as the short description on Smashwords as well as the quick-selling idea on your cover--in addition to the artwork, your title, even your name if you are well known in your readership circles.

Have a great week, all! Hope the heat doesn't get to you . . .


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I share my latest How-To-Write revelation in Emotions in Writing, my newest post which my fellow authors may enjoy. Find it at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/07/emotions-in-writing.html


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

With the horrific events in Colorado (again) this week, it just brings to the forefront a topic--gun control--that is not-so-graphically described in my book here.  Still the issue beats at my heart. And the serviceman who made it through a tour (or however many) who died in a movie theater? That's so . . . evil at the core. Disheartening at the least. I cannot think of the word that encompasses my rage, my shame, my disgust. God bless those poor families over their losses.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My books have a decidedly Southern theme going on. Makes sense since I'm a Southern gal. Still, don't overlook your roots as being routine or boring, because to Northerners, I'm sure my hometown and current residence are exotic enough. So introduce us readers to your familiar locale.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This is my one and only professional cover. Love it! If I could change anything, it would be to add the tagline: "Love comes in surprise packages." Hmm. Maybe I can do that with GIMP. I'll check that out later today. Have a wonderful week, y'all. I feel the stirrings of something truly wonderful about to become manifest in our world . . . Can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm still in love with the three main characters in this book: Holt, Pops and Neva. I wrote this during NaNo 2009 and still I find myself thinking about these characters. I'm taking an online blurbing class from Laurie Schnebly and so I will be reworking my online description. We'll see if that increases sales. Just one week into a four-week class, my first-draft attempt at writing a new blurb per ad-savvy Laurie already reads better.

So, make your cover the best appropriate picture to depict what's inside, create a compelling tagline and write a blurb that sells! Best wishes to all.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm on several online author communities who deal with many facets of the Indie-publishing life. But my take on it remains the same, even eighteen months after uploading my first e-book through and up to uploading my seventh. 

Deal with what you have in your control.

Don't worry about the rest.

So write a great book, find the best cover art you can buy with your present funds, write an interesting blurb for your Amazon description, create a catchy tagline for the cover of your book as your mini-marketing advertisement.

Forget the rest. You cannot control reviews. Yes, sure, you can purchase a professional review, but you still cannot control the wording of it. You cannot control the rankings of your e-book or how many people actually buy them. You can seek to influence them, of course. But still . . . no guarantees.

Just keep on keeping on.

Do what you do.

Do what you do best.

Write that next great book. Find cover art. Distill your novel down into a fifty-word-or-less descriptive blurb and then further condense to a great one-liner to tack on your cover.

Rinse.

Repeat.

And much success to us all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm reading _How to Make a Killing on Kindle _and the author talks of using key SEO words in your title (if possible), but especially in your blurb and description and those seven key word choices. Keep that in mind. And the great thing about KDP, you can change your blurb, your description, your key words at any time.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've rewritten my blurb for this one according to what I learned in Laurie Schnebly Campbell's recent online class on writing blurbs. Check out her Amazon Author page to get her contact info. It was a really fun class and got me motivated to look at the blurbs on all my offerings. Enjoy your Labor Day, U.S. people!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love my adopted home state of Texas. (I'm originally from Louisiana.) And today, while I have the windows open and it's 61 degrees outside, I'm loving my Dallas-area weather. Where have you lived that can become the location of your new book? Saves a lot of research time . . . .


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love my hero, Holt Seville, in _Good Ole Boys_. Fell in love with him at the first and more deeply throughout the book. Trying to capture that and relay it to my readers is the trick. I so admire other authors who have this gift. Write from the heart, open up to real feelings, and I think that's the trick.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Your setting can be exotic just because it is new to someone else. Therefore, pick a place you know pretty well and make that the location in your next book. Also note that readers seek out books that include places where they have good memories. Either way, go for it!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Write what you love to read. If you don't have a police background, chat with an officer. Don't rely on what you see on TV. Like dipping your finger into the bag of white substance and then licking it to determine what illegal drug it is. That is never done in real life. Add realism to your work. Just because it is fiction, doesn't mean it isn't factual.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

See my recent blog post on SEO tips and using tags in your description. Here's the link: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/10/seo-tips.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

When I did a Pinterest board for my main characters in Good Ole Boys, I could not find one actor that depicted my hero or my heroine. I did narrow it down to two for each that sort of worked. I had fun making the boards and do think they are great marketing tools. So have fun with yours.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

GOOD OLE BOYS was my debut novel uploaded, but not the first one I ever wrote. I've been writing for years and finally struck out and declared myself a novelist. Remember, you don't need to sell a book to become an author. To sell one makes you a PAID author. To sell enough to pay your bills makes you a SUCCESSFUL author, IMO. No, the money doesn't define you as an author. It is the doing. Once you write a complete story to "The End," you are an author.

Now, go do it! And celebrate each one.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been posting daily NaNoWriMo tips on my blog over the last week or so. If interested, check it out at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com. Hope to see you at NaNo!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm participating in 2012 NaNo. I did last year too, writing the prequel to Good Ole Boys--the story of Pops. I still need to finalize that draft before the prequel sees the light of Amazon, but I'm just as much in love with those characters as when I started writing the first book.

Best wishes all NaNo-ers!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

You have what it takes already inside you. Let your stories bloom; write them down to share them with others. Don't let people around you talk you out of that. Don't let circumstances around you talk you out of your dreams either.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have two more offerings in my lineup: a three-book and a four-book collection. Groupings of my nonfiction specifically for the Indie author. Which is a great idea for each of us, and works well within fiction bundles, too. That's why I'm reviewing my eighteen (EIGHTEEN! That was a surprise to me) WIPs and deciding if each should be a short story, novella or novel. For the short stories, they will become bundles, too. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have uploaded my Quotations Volume Two e-book that I have been formatting forever, it seems. But I have learned my lesson. Volume Three is already in progress and I am conforming each new quote as I add it this time, instead of doing all 117 pages (approximately 1500 or so individual quotations). It feels so great to be able to check off another WIP from my To Do list. Slow and steady wins the race for all, especially us Indie authors.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We lost Zig Ziglar this week. As a lifelong self-help aficionado, I hate to see one of the greats leave us. But it also should prod each and every one of us to do what is in our hearts. Trust that inner voice. As long as your desire hurts no one (including yourself), I would say you are on the right track. Kill your self-doubt by stepping out. Best wishes, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am no marketing guru, but you don't have to be either. Just get your work cleaned up and beautified and online ASAP. And let time find your readership.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

COMMUNICATION. That is key in writing. Make it clear to your reader. 

Communication is also key in relationships. Make it clear to the special people in your life.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy New Year 2013! For tips on resolutions, check out my blog post at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/12/happy-new-year-2013.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Start early with your writing for time is a necessary element for your readership to find you. IMO, the right mix of marketing just hurries up the process. Start now!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hang in there, folks. Remember to capture life's travails as it could be revamped into a great scene in one of your books. All those details fade, so write them down while the emotions are fueling them.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems everything I'm reading this year about the state of our art mentions short stories. So I'm planning at least three collections of short stories for 2013, with a page count equivalent to one novella. First one coming soon!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm working on getting out three short story collections this year and for each cover have reacquainted myself with MSWord Paint. Love it! It's great for people like me who are art-challenged. I like the added effects it can give your covers, such as a pebbled or glassy or oil painting feel, plus the reflective shadow of the cover if desired.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm halfway through reading Gladwell's _The Tipping Point_ and it's fascinating. His findings lend themselves to word-of-mouth advertising regarding books, leading to best-seller lists etc. Will let you know next week what else I find.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Over the weekend, besides spring-cleaning my office and having an allergic reaction to the dust, I read two great novels. First was _Keeping Caroline_ by Vickie Taylor. Just wonderful even if it did make me cry in parts. Second was _Tell No One_ by Harlan Coben. Enjoyed his writing and his twists-abound story. Recommend both. What was a surprise is how each book used a tree with initials on it, like M.B. + C.E. Only different initial in each book. And a different tree. In the first, a willow. In the second, not a willow (ha!). So keep a motif, a symbol, in mind for resonating with your story's theme when you are creating it. You don't even have to intentionally pick one. Sometimes it just shows up in your writing and, as you review same, it pops out, makes itself known to you. Reminding you to mention this at least once more in your book.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My newest revelation is that the character arc is king when writing. Those plot points? They just serve as moments to screenplay the events that serve as growth catalysts to catapult our main character into a better being. This frees me. I was trying to plot points with no goal. Now, I know the end-all is the character's arc, his/her growth through bad situations. Kinda like life, hmm?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This marketing idea comes from The Tipping Point. I'm going through my highlights from that book. Here's an interesting thought that should work for us authors as we promote our works, as well. Gladwell states that an idea must take root broadly enough in culture, so it becomes evident in various "social cultures" like: art, film, music, fashion, TV, desires/new inventions. He goes on to ID "hot spot" cities (large centers of various social cultures mentioned above): NY, L.A., Chicago, Dallas, Seattle, Austin. And he states we need connections to broad, diverse groups, such as: actors, authors, doctors, lawyers, park lovers, politicians, railroad buffs, flea market aficionados, architects, people in the hospitality trade, etc.

I like that last line above. I've never bought into the idea that the MC must define the target reader group. Otherwise, why did I love the Harry Potter series? Or the Twilight series? Or any paranormal, for that matter.

So, yes, there will be some linear connections within your novel. For example, maybe the female MCs are part of an old-fashioned quilting bee. Definitely promote that to naturally tie in with hobbyists who then become readers. Use those obvious leads, for sure. But send your net far and wide. I believe our careers do not define us. Especially if we are stuck in a nine-to-five we hate, but pays the bills. Neither does our age define us.

Plus look at the TV/newspaper/radio ads. They hit on desires, emotions. Internal stuff. We authors should do the same. Good luck!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm studying poetry to strengthen my writing. I recommend starting with John Holland's _Dry Bones_. Just fascinating word choices. At one point he describes bites of fluffy white clouds. He is amazing. Also I am looking forward to a March online class on the seven (?) sentence structures used in writing and how we can vary them to make them our own. Plus that would keep us from repeating the same ole, same ole. Anyway, study always. Learn constantly. Apply it in your work.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had a week off and, even though I love my work, I needed it. We should take care of ourselves first, so we have energy to give to others. Those nagging thoughts of things that have been bugging you? Do even just one of them and feel the freedom. Enjoy your own smiles as you encounter that job finally tackled. Organize your office so you can find important things. Go green. Be ergonomically correct. Eat the best food you can afford to put in your body from the perimeter of the store. One success leads to another. Start small. Start today. Start now.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had more time in between jobs here lately so I've been getting to some organizing and decluttering and reading and researching. It's been fun. Plus it renews the spirit. Do something for yourself each day. Early in the day. That way, you aren't so inclined to be the martyr--always doing for others and yet never for yourself.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Read Rachel Aaron's _2K to 10K_ ebook and loved it. Recommend it to any author. It has so many relevant points but the one that hit me the hardest was to have fun with our writing. That is what I wish for all of us.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For Indies, here are two recent blog posts that may interest you:

1.	Great example of an opening paragraph addressing the who, what, when, where and forecasting the black moment. See: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/03/authors-heres-opening-paragraph-example.html
2.	Also a change in viewpoint may have you uploading those "unfinished" stories you have written so far. Check it out: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/03/do-you-have-wips-or-backlist.html


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Got several books from the library last week and have two great recommendations for authors. First, is Roger Rosenblatt’s Unless It Moves the Human Heart: The Craft and Art of Writing. He’s humorous and teaches us about putting the lightning in our work, knowing that exact word needed to get our reader into our mind-set.

The second book I have not finished reading yet, but have already bought my own copy of. It is Roy Peter Clark’s Writing Tools: 50 Essential Strategies for Every Writer.

Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm rereading _How to Tell a Story: The Secrets of Writing Captivating Tales _by Peter Rubie and Gary Provost.

There is this great "Gary Provost Sentence" that has been expanded into the "Gary Provost Paragraph" which delineates all the plot points for your story. It's an awesome tool. Here it is (plot points underlined):

Once upon a time, something happened to someone, and he decided that he would pursue a goal. So he devised a plan of action and, even though there were forces trying to stop him, he moved forward as there was a lot at stake. And just when things seemed as bad as they could get, he learned an important lesson, and when offered the prize he had so strenuously sought, he had to decide whether or not to take it, and in making that decision, he satisfied a need that had been created by something from his past.

This is classic story structure. Just great, huh?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with the Boston community.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Get rid of distractions, dis-eases. That means paper clutter, mental clutter. That means toxic people, toxic jobs and toxic foods. Focus on what you want. "Resources" are not limited. Note the word "source" in "resource." You have within you what you need. Don't let external measurements (noting lack of time, money, awards) deter you from using the timeless gifts that only you can access--those within your heart, soul, mind. But don't be selfish. Share those with others.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a great book recommend for newbies and not. It deals with the internal stuff, the mind-set. Enjoy Dorothea Brande's _Becoming a Writer_ from 1934. A universal work.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out ThePassiveVoice.com for publishing news, good for the Indie and traditional publishing authors. Great tips can be found therein for authors.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

A MUST READ for every author, traditionally published or Indie pubbed: Self-Editing for Fiction Writers by Rennie Browne and Dave King. I’m a freelance copy editor. I’m that grammar geek that looks at every keystroke—yes, literally every single blasted keystroke—in a manuscript. But I’m looking for the pure mechanics of communication from a jot-and-tittle perspective. Not this book. This is another level of editing, dealing with chunks like scenes, chapters, pacing, emotions. It is that Final Edit overview done by the author to hone his craft, perfect his skill. It deals with mechanics of scene building, dialogue, POV, interior monologue; how to effectively balance your narrative summaries with your immediate scenes; plus it relays techniques that give your stories that polished, professional stamp.

Gotta read it! In fact I will be rereading it to memorize all the many wonderful tips therein.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day! Take some time off, just for yourself. Which I should do more often.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a huge Joss Whedon fan (LOVE _Firefly_). To review some writing tips, see my blog post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/05/i-love-joss-whedon-i-want-more-firefly.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep learning your craft, whether it be online classes, actual classes at your local community college or four-year university, reading the classics, studying your favorite movies (not necessarily the ones that were box office smashes), reading how-to-write nonfiction, articles online, etc. I'm currently taking an online class from Jacqui Jacoby studying Joss Whedon's Firefly series. What fun! So keep at it. You can never stop learning...


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Want some fun brainstorming/mindmapping tips? Here's my latest post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/write-who-you-are.html. Enjoy!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out my blog post for added tips about writing and book reviews, such as this one: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/self-editing-for-fiction-writers-how-to.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I highly recommend reading any Raymond Chandler novels featuring his detective, Philip Marlowe. His style is fresh (even some sixty years later). For a few lines to pique your interest, check out my blog post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/raymond-chandlers-philip-marlowe.html.

Have a safe and happy Fourth of July, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Ayn Rand's _Atlas Shrugged_ remains my number two all-time favorite book (followed by the Bible), which makes her novel my number one fiction pick out of the (tens of?) thousands I have read over the years. Want some in-the-life-of tips from Ayn Rand? Check out my blog post here: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/07/ayn-rand.html. Also I highly recommend Margie Lawson's class notes on how to edit your book into a promising bestseller. Here's my latest post regarding her offerings: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/07/margie-lawsons-writing-body-language.html.

Have a great week, all!


----------

